# Stage Lift/Pit Question



## soundguy99 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys,
I have a question about a pit elevator or stage lift.
In our theater we have an old hydraulic lift by the Dover corporation, with 2 hydraulic Posts, that lifts our pit.
Since it was installed some time in the mid 1960's when the place was first built, to my knowledge its been operated over the years with minimal maintenance, and we have very little information on it. I have searched around online, and have found nothing about it other than some history on the Dover copreration.
Before I contact the dover Coperation directly, I was hopping some one here might be able to point my to some resources, or give me some more information.
Any help is greatly appreciated,
Thanks,
soundguy


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know anything about that particular product but I would look in your local phone book for elevator maintenance and repair people. It would be worth the price a service call to have someone come take a look at it and give it some maintenance.


----------



## MPowers (Jun 15, 2011)

What is your question? What is the problem with simply going to Dover?


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 15, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> I don't know anything about that particular product but I would look in your local phone book for elevator maintenance and repair people. It would be worth the price a service call to have someone come take a look at it and give it some maintenance.


 
I agree the first place to start is with an inspection and maintenance.


----------



## Footer (Jun 15, 2011)

A local iron working company has the service contract on mine, along with the seating wagons that go along with it. They should be inspected annually and depending on how they are categorized, they might need to be inspected and certified annually. In NYS pit lifts are considered freight elevators and have to be treated as such. In reality, that is exactly what they are, just without sides. Dover was bought out by Thyssen Krupp, so technicly that is who should service it. However, I doubt anyone is around anymore that is at all connected to the install or would know anything about the gear you have there. Follow gaffs advice, any elevator company will be able to come out and do an inspection. Its much better to have a company who has technicians familiar with how the thing should operate. You won't want to be stuck with the pit 10' below stage level and have a person come out to service it that has never seen it working before.


----------



## soundguy99 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks guys,
I appreciate the info,
I have since collected some information and made some calls and waiting to hear back from a few people. At least I know that the Dover Elevators was bought out by Thyssen Krupp
So at least I can contact them.
We have a passenger elevator also which does get inspected however since its computerized, the guy just sticks his meter into the computer and looks at the readings and then leaves.
Since this pit is such a old unit I would preferr a guy who is more hands on and has had experience working with them.Thyssen Krupp
Again thanks for the information guys, That was a big help,
soundguy
Like I said I still waiting on a few calls before I contact


----------



## Footer (Jun 16, 2011)

soundguy99 said:


> Thanks guys,
> I appreciate the info,
> I have since collected some information and made some calls and waiting to hear back from a few people. At least I know that the Dover Elevators was bought out by Thyssen Krupp
> So at least I can contact them.
> ...


 
That same guy will be able to do this inspection as well, it just needs to be added to the maintence contract. Every elevator guy will be able to do what you need. They use the computer readers now because they can, but they all should know the systems inside and out. In my building we have 3 elevator contracts, one for the pit lifts, one for our passenger elevators, and another for the freight. We have had the freight guys fix the passenger elevators in a pinch and vice versa. I spend way to much of my life thinking about elevators, but thats what happens when both your venues are 9 stories up!


----------



## coldnorth57 (Jun 16, 2011)

Here I have a pit lift and we have an elevator company to out and inspect it once a year(the law) our lift sound about the same age as yours, we just had some of the system updated and new seals into the lift cylinders. the company that we have looking after the lift is KONE elevators.


----------

